# 69 Dash questions



## Chrisw (Jan 28, 2017)

I recently got a new 19 Pontiac Beaumont, which is a Canadian only car... but it has a 69 GTO dash in it. The car needs some serious dash work so I removed it and going through it piece by piece. I have ended up with a question.

I cant seem to get the Gauge bezel out. Is there a trick to it? I have removed the 5 nuts (three top, two bottom) and it seems like it should slide out backwards, but it wont budge. Seeing as a new piece is 200 bucks, I'm hesitant to pull on it too hard.

This is the piece I am talking about:










Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## FooGee (Aug 10, 2011)

it should slide out without any issues. i took a lot of pictures when taking mine apart. maybe this would help 1969 gto gauge cluster | lavrik.net

did you look for any screws at the top of each of the 3 round ports (looks like 3 black dots in your picture. there is a hole there but i could not figure out what went there in mine.


----------



## Chrisw (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, there is supposed to be three screws in there... but on mine, a lot of these cars it seems, the person to own it last didn't bother to put them back in so they are not there. In all honesty, I likely wont bother replacing them either. So there are no screw left... It is just not sliding. I will work at it and see if I can get it out. Thanks!


----------



## ajluzi1957 (Mar 22, 2017)

I know that I'm late here, but just joined the forum. I recently removed mine and there seemed to be some tacky type of sealant that was holding this in. Probably to reduce rattles, but if you work at it, it should come out. there are no other fasteners


----------

